# Jerry Hale's Rotary Engine



## Bernd (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm a subscriber of Model Engine Builder magazine. The recent issue has a very interesting engine that Jerry Hale designed. It is based on a Wankel engine but has what looks like 4 cylinders inside a ring and one spark plug. Bascially all four cylinders revolve inside the ring. They have a video of the engine running. A very sweet sounding engine. Here is the link The Hale Rotary. A must see video.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, it really does run well. It's quite an intriguing design. Hale apparently was an engine designer professionally and this was a retirement project.

I'd hate to try to build it without CNC, but he did it all on manual machines.

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 11, 2008)

I remember when Jerry Hale first built it,

http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1m0075.htm

It seems to have made a bit of a resurrection

It has a bit of a feature in Model Engine News.

http://modelenginenews.org/index.html

Go down the page a bit

John


----------



## Bernd (Sep 11, 2008)

I see it's been around for a while, since 2002.  

First I've seen of it was in MEB. Still, impressive to hear it run.

Bernd


----------

